# Selling question...



## ynniv55449 (Nov 27, 2012)

So a couple months back, before the 5d mk II price drop, I picked up a well used 5d mk II from a very trustworthy seller that was just selling his back up for some cash for about $1500. This probably wasn't the wisest choice I've made, even though he was a nice guy, but he said he was not able to get an accurate shutter count. At the time I didn't really pay much mind to it because it came with the first party battery grip and two batteries and it was a heck of an upgrade from my 60d in my eyes then. Anyways, now I have finally gotten the actual shutter count, a whopping 251k. Does anyone on here think this is even worth selling to someone or will the count just scare away anyone that sees it? I've thought of selling it with the grip and batteries again of course, along with a 16gb cf card and a 32 gb cf card with hopes of breaking even with what I paid for or at least to make most of it back. 

p.s. Is asking for what I paid for now way too much? With all I am including, any suggestions on how I could price it accordingly? The body is well loved as they say, with really only cosmetic wear, same with the accompanying grip.


----------



## PackLight (Nov 27, 2012)

Sometimes ignorance is bliss when selling something you bought second hand.

Are you for sure that is the actual shutter count?

The guy may have been nice but, if he bought it new and had used it that much he would have know it was very, very well used. If he was a pro it might be a good lesson for you, don't buy from pro's.


----------



## ynniv55449 (Nov 27, 2012)

PackLight said:


> Sometimes ignorance is bliss when selling something you bought second hand.
> 
> Are you for sure that is the actual shutter count?
> 
> The guy may have been nice but, if he bought it new and had used it that much he would have know it was very, very well used. If he was a pro it might be a good lesson for you, don't buy from pro's.



Well he bought it as a second camera initially from another person who claimed he mostly used it for video and before that I have no clue. But the photographer I bought it from said he didn't use it much and actually had a new 5d mk II he bought new himself as his primary camera. So my guess the owner before him or even before that owner was the main reason for the shutter count. The camera doesn't really show lag in performance at all and exceeded my expectation of it when I began using it, but I feel my experience using it and how it feels now doesn't matter when you break out the shutter count..


----------



## PackLight (Nov 27, 2012)

I know I would pass on it if you told me it had that large of a count.
I think you could find a buyer, especially if you price it at the low end of a used 5D II's value.
It would have value to someone wanting to move in to a full frame camera with limited funds, or possibly someone wanting a discounted back up.
If it functions, it works and it is solid I wouldn't hesitate selling it. You just have to price it accordingly.


----------



## ynniv55449 (Nov 27, 2012)

PackLight said:


> I know I would pass on it if you told me it had that large of a count.
> I think you could find a buyer, especially if you price it at the low end of a used 5D II's value.
> It would have value to someone wanting to move in to a full frame camera with limited funds, or possibly someone wanting a discounted back up.
> If it functions, it works and it is solid I wouldn't hesitate selling it. You just have to price it accordingly.



The thing is now is that I don't know how to price is accordingly. I want to attract the demographic you described without just getting the opposite, just people appalled by the shutter count the they don't think anything of the camera.


----------



## risc32 (Nov 27, 2012)

You should expect to be at the low end of the price range. Certainly you can ask whatever you like, but most people are going to run from that shutter count. Sure the shutter could go another 250k, or die tomorrow, you just never know. I know i'd have to figure in the price of a new shutter with whatever your asking, then look at the alternatives. good luck. 

reminds me, i had a 1dmk2 that i didn't know the shutter count of. when i went to sell it everyone asked and i couldn't find out. All the usual programs wouldn't touch it. then a guy pointed me to a site where you upload a photo taken with the suspect camera and bam. it figured out the shutter count and then calculated the expected remaining life. neat. 
btw- far short of 251k. just saying.


----------



## pwp (Nov 27, 2012)

Most of the shutter "ratings" are conservative. There are plenty of hard worked 1-Series bodies around with counts up over a million on the original shutter. My ancient 5DC had clocked up close to 400,000 when I retired it. I gave it to an assistant who has probably added another 50,000 in the meantime. Don't sweat on your 5D2 shutter count...just use it and enjoy it. Unless you are a very heavy shooter it should last you for years.

Shutter problems are more likely to reveal themselves early. Case in point: my 5D3 needed a new shutter after three weeks. But no problem there, CPS loaned me a body during the three day repair period.

-PW


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 29, 2012)

List it with all stuff that you willing to include, without shutter counts., unless buyer ask for it. Loosing couple hundreds is not a bad idea in this case.

goodluck....


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 29, 2012)

You might have a new shutter installed. Ask Canon or a local shop about the cost. 
The issue with a camera is that shutter count is a measure of total use, and it could be careful use, or other things might be wearing out as well, like the mirror box.
You might be able to get $900 if you try. Maybe $1400 with a new shutter. 
I would not recommend trying to fool some unsuspecting noob.


----------



## Jesse (Nov 29, 2012)

So the camera doesn't work anymore?....


----------



## awinphoto (Nov 29, 2012)

pwp said:


> Most of the shutter "ratings" are conservative. There are plenty of hard worked 1-Series bodies around with counts up over a million on the original shutter. My ancient 5DC had clocked up close to 400,000 when I retired it. I gave it to an assistant who has probably added another 50,000 in the meantime. Don't sweat on your 5D2 shutter count...just use it and enjoy it. Unless you are a very heavy shooter it should last you for years.
> 
> Shutter problems are more likely to reveal themselves early. Case in point: my 5D3 needed a new shutter after three weeks. But no problem there, CPS loaned me a body during the three day repair period.
> 
> -PW



+1


----------



## EOBeav (Nov 29, 2012)

Hmmm, kind of makes me not feel bad now about 9k shots on my year-old 5DmkII.


----------



## atvinyard (Nov 29, 2012)

Going rate seems to be about $1300 on the ebays. If you ebay, I would start the bidding at $1300 minus the cost of a shutter replacement and then let the market do its thing. Things often sell for more than they're worth on the ebays(lots of impulsive and uninformed buyers, plus there's a gambling and winning aspect to it), so it would probably work out pretty well for you. I think it's your best bet for maximum return. Otherwise, I still think you could pick up at least a grand, probably a little more selling in craigslist or in forums somewhere.


----------

